# spinnrollen für 100€



## spinner14 (1. November 2007)

hallo ich wollte fragen ob es gute rollen zum spinnfischen gibt die max. 100 € kosten


----------



## JerkerHH (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Spro Red Arc!!!!!!#6

Gruß 
Jerkerhh


----------



## LocalPower (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Shimano Technium
Ryobi Zauber


----------



## Ziegenbein (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Von der RedArc würde ich abraten mittlerweile...

Daiwa Exceler Plus 3000E #6


----------



## Bier (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

hab mir die zauber 3000 gekauft, hab es aber leider noch nicht damit ans wasser geschafft. hoffetnlich bald! 

macht aber n guten, soliden eindruck, hoffe sie hält was sie verspricht.


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Tica Libra Sa Serie 

Sven


----------



## Pikepauly (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Die Technium gibts gerade überall im Ausverkauf.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## spinner14 (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

was haltet ihr von der shimano stradic kostet ein wenig mehr aber die hat ich schon mal in der hand . die rollt super hat ne gute bremse


----------



## woernser1965 (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kaufe Dir ne Shimano (Technium oder Stradic wurden ja schon genannt), da haste ne vernünftige Bremse und für die nächsten Jahrte erstmal Deine Ruhe - auf keinen Fall würde ich mir ne Bastler-Rolle wie die Arc & Co kaufen


Ja ....und nachdem man an der Technium ein bisschen gebastelt hat (Bügelumschlag) hat man ne richtig geile Rolle.........ich erwähn hier nur ein bekanntes Problem der Technium. Hab ja selbst keine....
Nur zum Thema Bastel-Rolle.....


----------



## spinner14 (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

danke für die antworten was hat die technium denn für ein problem?? Und wisst ihr ob da ne aluminium ersatzspule dabei ist


----------



## woernser1965 (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107204&highlight=shimano+probleme

:m

Die meisten kaufen sich ja auch nach hörensagen ihre Geräte...


----------



## Chrizzi (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Kommt drauf an wie ihr werft... da muss es ja den Unterschied geben. 

In der Technium fehlt ja "nur" die Rotorbremse (Gummiring), das kann man mit einem Aufwand für 2€ und 2min beheben. 

Mein Bruder hat 2 Technium FA und hat das Problem auch.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107204&highlight=shimano+probleme
> 
> :m
> 
> Die meisten kaufen sich ja auch nach hörensagen ihre Geräte...




Jop - ab Seite 7/8 wird das Problem gelöst...


----------



## spinner14 (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

danke


----------



## welsfaenger (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

ganz klar, ABU 80x oder Tica Splendor !


----------



## Fishaholic (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Daiwa Tierra, ist ein US Modell für knapp 100€.
Vergleichbares Modell müsste 2008 auch auf den deutschen Markt verfügbar sein. 
Sie ist sogar Salzwasser geeignet und hatte mir in Norge gute Dienste geleistet.

MFG
Steffen


----------



## spinner14 (1. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Ich Denke Ich Werde Mir Die Shimano Stradic Kaufen


----------



## Volker2809 (2. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Dann bin ich der Vierte, der das Problem mit dem Bügel bei der Technium 4000 hatte. Ich dachte auch erst, dass es an mir liegt. Mittlerweile hab ich ne 4000er Stradic und das Problem mit dem Bügel ist Vergangenheit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



spinner14 schrieb:


> hallo ich wollte fragen ob es gute rollen zum spinnfischen gibt die max. 100 € kosten


Ganz einfach: JA!

So ab 40 EUR geht das schon los, mit Ryobis/Spro und Shimanos, die anderen Hersteller können da nicht ganz mithalten.
Womit jemand gut klar kommt muß letztlich jeder selber herausfinden, je nach Anforderungen, Angelstil und handwerklichem Geschick.
Die über 100-EUR-Ausgeber fallen letztlich in ein Enthusiast oder Lieberhabersegment, "brauchen" das sozusagen einfach , notwendig ist es aber nicht.


----------



## utzel (2. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mich würde abgesehen davon, dass Du selbst ja keine Technium fischst, mal interessieren, wieviele Boardies eigentlich das Bügelumklapp-Probelm wirklich hatten - nicht nur vom Hörensagen...|bla:


Nachdem ich auch einige Blinker in den Fluten versenkt habe ging das sch...ding zu ebay. 
Seitdem leistet die Arbeit ne Tica Taurus und das ohne Probleme und ohne an der Rolle zu basteln.


----------



## tuscha108 (2. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

:mIch kann dir nur die *SHIMANO - SUPER GT-RA*  oder Stradic empfehlen beides Super Rollen|wavey:


----------



## hotte50 (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

@Spinner14

also ich würde dir nicht zu einer Technium raten, das ist eine Bastler-Rolle. Habe selber eine und ebenso wie viele andere das "Bügelumschlag-Problem" |evil:

Habe aber auch 4 "Red Arc" (zwei davon sogar von Moritz-Nord) und die laufen super ohne Basteln....:m


mal ganz im ernst, ich würde dir empfehlen, beide Rollen in die Hand zu nehmen, zu testen soweit es im Laden möglich ist und die, bei der Du das beste Gefühl hast, zu kaufen.

Pech haben und eine "Montagsrolle" erwischen kann dir bei jedem Fabrikat passieren.


----------



## woernser1965 (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Nach all den "zufriedenen" Beiträgen, würde ich mir die Rolle nur vom "HÖRENSAGEN" net kaufen.....#d
Aber ein anderer wäre vielleicht froh, ich würde ihn darauf hinweisen :q


----------



## spinner14 (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

ok danke für den tip, ich werde mir einfach mal ein paar rollen anschaun (vielleicht ist ja bald mal wieder ne messe,wo ich hin kann)


----------



## Carphunter' (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

hi leute. wollt mir irgentwann auch vielleicht ne stradic zulegen. weis bloß nich welche größe ich nehmen soll, hab jetzt noch ne 4000 exage fb. ist die größe gleich?? also die rolle allgemein.
kann ich da eigentlich die kleinere variante nehmen, da die stradic robuster ist???


----------



## spinner14 (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

kommt drauf an für was du sie verwenden möchtest


----------



## spinner14 (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

ich denke zum spinnfischen auf hecht und zander dürfte auch die 2500er reichen


----------



## Carphunter' (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



spinner14 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an für was du sie verwenden möchtest



zum spinnfischen auf hecht un zander mit max. wurfgewicht ca. 30gr
soll min. 150m 0,15-0,17 draufpassen.(mit unterschnur)
sollte hänger aushalten(wegen elbangeln) 
un eben geil aussehen, u das tut ja die stadic


----------



## DinkDiver (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Sagt mal Leute ist euch noch nie aufgefallen das die Stradic, zumindest die 4000er sau schwer anläuft, d.h. sehr träge ist,
Des stört mich ehrlich gesagt an der, ansonsten hab ich mir nämlich auch schon überlegt die zu kaufen, vor allem weil mir die hohe Übersetzung gut gefällt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Das ist ja immer auch eine Modesache: Noch vor einem halben Jahr wäre hier im Board jeder, der was gegen Redarcs gesagt hätte, gesteinigt worden. Mittlerweise ist das ja fast Mode! Ich kann aber nicht glauben, dass die plötzlich alle schlecht geworden sind...

Du solltest wirklich selbst in den Laden gehen und Dir ein paar Rollen genau ansehen - nicht auf den Namen, der drauf steht, sondern auf Dein Urteil achten. 

Nach den vielen Rollen-Threads und den sehr veränderlichen (siehe oben) Empfehlungen scheint mir dieser Weg der vernünftigste zu sein. Sicherlich hilft dieses Forum, dem einen oder anderen Problem auf die Spur zu kommen (Technium-Bügel, der oft genannt wird). Aber die Entscheidung können nur zwei treffen - Du und Dein Geldbeutel.

Ach ja, ich würde eher eine 3500er oder 4000er nehmen - dann kannst Du auch noch Mono angeln ohne Platzprobleme zu bekommen, und die Bremse ist vielleicht auch eine Nummer größer als bei einer 2500er.


----------



## Ziegenbein (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Shimano 3500 ???


----------



## Chrizzi (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute ist euch noch nie aufgefallen das die Stradic, zumindest die 4000er sau schwer anläuft





DinkDiver schrieb:


> vor allem weil mir die hohe Übersetzung gut gefällt.


 
Das dürfte die Erklärung sein. Eine hohe Übersetzung heißt, dass man mehr Kraft zum Kurbeln braucht... 


@Karl Kani: Vermutlich hat er sich vertippt und meint 2500 - zumindestens denke ich das.

Ne 3500er gibt es nicht.


----------



## spinner14 (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

ja, es gibt von shimano auch wenige rollen mit der zwischengröße 3500 ( ich kenn nur die aspire) aber glaube die stradic gibts net in der 3500er größe


----------



## spinner14 (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

übrigens die aspire mit heckbremse kostet etwa so viel wie die stradic


----------



## Chrizzi (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Achso.. ja kann sein, dass Shimano irgendwelche Heckbramsmodelle in 3500er Größe hat. Ich hab mich bisher nur mit den Fronbremsmodellen auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Hechtchris (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Stabilität feiner lauf geile schnurwicklung ?


eindeutig Stradic



Red arc is ja nich so Robust .... |uhoh:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Shimano 3500 ???



Gibt's (siehe oben) scheinbar auch. Ausserdem gibt's ja nicht nur Shimano. Nicht auf allen guten Rollen steht Shimano drauf, und ebensowenig sind alle Shimanos gute Rollen. 

(Ich persönlich werde mir vielleicht nie eine Shimano kaufen. Aus irgendeinem Grund - es liegt wohl mehr am Fahrradbereich der Firma - werde ich mit denen nicht grün.)


----------



## welsfaenger (4. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

tu dir einfach mal den Gefallen und vergleiche ganz objektiv eine ABU 804 mit einer Stradic (am besten selbst testen), und dann teile uns mal deine Meinung mit.
Ich kenne keinen, wohlgemerkt keinen, Punkt in dem die Stradic besser ist.
Gehäuse: klarer Vorteil ABU, viel kompakter und stabiler, und dazu noch leichter
Bremse: da liegen Welten zwischen
Schnurverlegung: unentschieden
Lauf: gefällt mir persönlich die ABU besser, aber das ist sicherlich eine persönlich Meinung, speziell bei der Stradic mit Doppelkurbel
Haltbarkeit: bis jetzt keine Probleme
Ich würde die ABU 80x auch eher mit der Twinpower als mit der Stradic vergeichen. Aber so ist dann nu mal hier im Board, jede Shimano (und ist es auch nur eine "Billig"-Shimano) ist besser als jeder andere Rolle eines anderen Herstellers.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aber so ist dann nu mal hier im Board, jede Shimano (und ist es auch nur eine "Billig"-Shimano) ist besser als jeder andere Rolle eines anderen Herstellers.


Don't worry - das liegt nun erstmal an der Bekanntheit und der verbreiteten Erfahrung mit vielen Rollen, die es "tun", problemlos tun. Außerdem investieren die viel in Marketing und Werbung, hat seine Auswirkungen. Und dann ist die Qualitätskontrolle sehr gut, ziemlich wenige Ausrutscher, das honoriert die Mundpropaganda.

Das war es aber auch schon. Z.B. haben sie bis auf ihre P3 Klasse mit max. Exage/Seido nur WS-Spinnrollen im Programm. Und die sind künstlich beschnitten in den Features (z.B. TiN-Spulen, Rotorbremse), sonst würden sie die teureren Modelle kannibalisieren. 
Der WS dreht und wickelt zwar schön, hat aber derbe Schwächen unter Last, ist schnell bei Extrembelastung final schrotbar und mit dem Powerdrill über die Rolle ist es auch nicht so weit her. Das sind unbestreitbare Nachteile ihrer Rollentechnik. Jeder Hersteller muß auch seine eingebauten Macken verantworten. 
Da die ABU 80x keinen WS hat, wie einige Schnittbilder jetzt klar erkennen lassen, ist sie viel direkter mit einer Daiwa-Technik von Infinity/Certate vergleichbar. Gegen die exakte Wickelkontur einer WS-Rolle und gerade einer von Shimano kann sie im Zweifelsfall nicht "anstinken", das ist auch limitiert. Dafür gibts eben eine Vollmetallkonstruktion einer altbewährten Bauart, die sich Teuer-Labels wie Daiwa und Shimano fürstlich bezahlen lassen wollen. Die Konkurrenz trumpft mit weit günstigeren Preisen auf. Kann sich inzwischen jeder ganz gut frei entscheiden, ob er den Namen honorieren möchte oder nicht.

Thomas, hast Du die 806 schon mal benutzt, begrabbelt oder gefischt? In dem Range einer schweren Spinnrolle scheint mir die Konkurrenz sehr dünn (im Gegensatz zu dem Gerangel in der typ. 4000er Klasse). Und ansonsten die Preise viel zu hoch. Was gibt es an Erfahrungen mit der 806?


----------



## welsfaenger (5. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

habe leider nur die 804 und 802. An die 806 hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht, dann würde aber meine Cabo überflüssig werden, und die gebe ich nicht auf. Habe gerade am Freitag mit der Cabo erstmal ein Fischernetz sehr großen Ausmasses aus der Oststee geholt. Hätte nicht gedacht das man so ein großes Netz vom Grund hochholen kann. Nach dem "Drill" mußt ich erstmal meinen rechten Arm ausschütteln. Aber Rute & Rolle hatten keine Prbleme mit der Last  

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## spinner14 (6. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

was haltet ihr von der daiwa exceler


----------



## flasche (6. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Die exage 2500 und 4000 von Shimano sind Besten Rollen Begleiten mich seit 2 Jahre nach Schweden


----------



## heinzrch (7. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Daiwa bietet regelmäßig seine Rollen aus dem 200€+ Preissegment im Ausverkauf um die 100€ an, sobald ein neues Modell kommt. Das ist eine günstige Gelegenheit, an eine gute Mittelklasse-Rolle zu kommen. Bei Shimano gibts solche Ausverkäufe komischerweise nicht.
Die neu aufgelegte Quick-Serie ist auch interessant (wenn sie in 2-3 Jahren mal "ausverkauft" wird). Hat das Getriebe der Finessa Serie und den Wickelmechanismus der Royal (kein Wormshaft, aber brauchbar und robust...), sowie ne moderne Bügelkonstruktion.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> habe leider nur die 804 und 802. An die 806 hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht, dann würde aber meine Cabo überflüssig werden, und die gebe ich nicht auf.


Hab mir 806 und Cabo mal auf der Magdeburger Messe angeschaut. Die Abu 800-Serie muß man wohl am ehesten mit der Penn Slammer vergleichen, wobei die 806 dort auch zwischen Slammer 360 und 460 läge. Gibt auch noch ne 808 ...
Wirken alle recht leicht gebaut, bin mal gespannt auf die Haltbarkeitserfahrungen. Die Größe der 806 würde ganz gut für eine schwere-Klassen Spinnrolle passen. ~140 EUR sind aber zuviel für 'nen Experiment mit 'ner Unbekannten.

Die Cabo ist ja ne ganz andere Liga, eher die schwere Naturköderrolle/Heavy Pilk oder so, wobei ich ne 80er begrabbelt haben, ne 40er war gar nicht da.  
Das einzige, was mir nicht so gefällt ist die Spulenkante, da frag ich mich echt wieso die scharf geknickte Kante? Ansonsten ist das dem Metall und dem satten Lauf nach sehr viel Rolle. Beide haben die einteilige (Ab)schraubkurbel, für die Bootsanwendung voll ok, im Spinnrutenwanderbündel eher ein Problem.


----------



## Fidde (13. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Nur mal zum Thema "mehr als 100€ ist Liebhaberei" möchte ich sagen, wenns ans Meer geht, scheint die Luft unter 100€ dünn zu werden, wenn man mehr angeln als pflegen möchte.
Zur Rolle: Tica Taurus gebraucht über e... Fa. Ockert bietet einen super Service. Dort kann man die Ersatzteile einfach bestellen und bekommt sie ein paar Tage später. Ich kaufe mir die Teile lieber, als mich mit irgendwelchen Händlern über Garatieansprüche zu streiten und im günstigsten Fall nach 6 Monaten Ersatz zu bekommen!


----------



## Metz177 (13. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

ich fische eine quantum boca 40. 
absolut geil verarbeitet, wickelt die schnur perfekt auf und ist echt ultra robust.
habe an meinem geburtstag eine bekommen obwohl ich schon eine hatte. die ist jetzt noch originalverpackt und die würde ich für 120.- abgeben.

Ich spinne mit ihr hecht, zander etc. und man muss sich keine sorgen machen wenn mal ein walli draufgeht. die macht alles mit. mehr als meine rute wahrscheinlich 

hier ein link zu nem test der größeren die aber baugleich ist. nur große spule eben. der test ist ungefähr auf der mitte der seite.

http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/index.php?page=68&parent=62

MfG Adam


----------



## pêcheur67 (15. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Was haltet Ihr von der oben schonmal erwähnten Shimano Seido FB ?
Hat die Rolle schon jemand im Einsatz? Erfahrungen?
Konnte sie bisher nur anfingern und war echt angetan, obwohl ich sonst nicht so der Shimano Fan bin.


----------



## getcrazy67 (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Hihi,
kann ich noch ein paar Meinungen zum Thema Super 4000 GT von Euch hören. Ist die fürs mittlere Spinnen bis 40g WG geeignet oder eher 3000er?

Frohes Fischen!

GC67


----------



## serge7 (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Ich kaufe nach vielen Fehlentscheidungen im Vorfeld nur noch Shimano!!!

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und zumindest eine Twinpower kaufen. Aber dann haste was...#6


----------



## hans albers (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

.. moin

auch bei tica kannste nichts falsch machen
bis 100 E
(tica libra oder splendor)

gut verarbeitete rollen 
in diesem preis-segment

greetz
hans


----------



## Chrizzi (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nach vielen Fehlentscheidungen im Vorfeld nur noch Shimano!!!
> 
> Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und zumindest eine Twinpower kaufen. Aber dann haste was...#6


 
Na die TwinPower FB ist aber auch nicht gerade der Hit, da lieber ne Technium FA (Bastlerrolle) oder eine Technium MgS. Von der neuen TwinPower FB halte ich nichts.


----------



## serge7 (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Warum nicht?


----------



## Schuschek (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



spinner14 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der daiwa exceler


Schöne Rolle, aber wenn es preislich im Ramen liegt dann eher die Exceller plus


----------



## Chrizzi (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



serge7 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


 
Weil man für über 200€ Listen Preis eine feste Kurbel erwarten kann und weil meine nach einem halben Jahr Ostsee nichtmehr so Fit ist, wie sie's sein sollte. Die Technium MgS, TwinPower FA, Stella FB, machen das deutlich länger mit ohne irgendwelche Macken. 

Ist halt kacke, wenn die Rolle (Twin Power FB) nach 2-3 Stunden anfängt zu haken und ruckeln - ist nicht schön vor allem weil man beim Spinnfischen die ganze Zeit damit Leben muss.


----------



## Chrizzi (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Tobacco guck dir Post #53 an... Oder einfach mal etwas mehr als den letzten Beitrag lesen.

Ich würde auch eine Technium FA empfehlen + fehlenden Gummiring (naja etwas basteln). Die liegt etwas unter den 100€ und ist besser als die neue TwinPower - meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## serge7 (18. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Weil man für über 200€ Listen Preis eine feste Kurbel erwarten kann und weil meine nach einem halben Jahr Ostsee nichtmehr so Fit ist, wie sie's sein sollte. Die Technium MgS, TwinPower FA, Stella FB, machen das deutlich länger mit ohne irgendwelche Macken.
> 
> Ist halt kacke, wenn die Rolle (Twin Power FB) nach 2-3 Stunden anfängt zu haken und ruckeln - ist nicht schön vor allem weil man beim Spinnfischen die ganze Zeit damit Leben muss.


 
Na ja, ich glaube Dir ja daß das bei Dir so war. Ich fische zufällig eine Twinpower FB und eine Stella FB, die Stella hat eine andere Art der "Kurbelfeststellung" und ist etwas stabiler, das stimmt. Aber auch mit der Twinpower (die ich jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr zumindest 2x die Woche fische) habe ich bisher keinerlei Probleme mit der Kurbel. Da hakt nix...


----------



## welsfaenger (19. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

naja, so perfekt ist die Qualität von Shimano Rollen ja nun auch nicht immer. Sie Stradic von meinem Bekannten ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt, hat extrem viiiiieeeel Spiel in der Kurbel und die Bremse ist gegenüber einer ABU 80x oder auch einer Ryobi Excia doch deutlich schlechter. 
Keine Ahnung warum die STradics immer so hochgelobt werden aber ich würde sie definitiv nicht gegen meine tauschen wollen.
Das mit dem Spiel in der Kurbel ist aber anscheinend häufiger der Fall, selbst eine nagelneue Seido im Angelladen hatte das, zwar noch nicht so extrem aber doch deutlich mehr als bei meinen Rollen.

Grüße


----------



## Schuschek (19. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Die Shimano Fans lieben nunmal ihre Modelle weil von der Firma die meisten Rollen wirklich gut sind. Auf jedenfall gibt es auch andere Hersteller die prima Rollen bauen, aber da sind es meistens nur 1-2 Modelle die wirklich was taugen. Deshalb kann man mit den Shimanos nicht wirklich was verkehrt machen. Als Alternative zu Shimano steht Daiwa, mit vielen erstklassigen Modellen und nicht zu vergessen Abu.

Bei Shimano wird immer viel über die lange Wartezeit bei Reparaturen geschrieben (teilweise bis zu 6 Monate). Da konnte ich mich bisher nur anschließen. Habe jetzt von einem Gerätehändler aus Halle gehört, das es dann meistens am Gerätehändler liegt. Man muss mit denen im Kontakt bleiben und nicht nur warten bis irgendwann was zurück kommt.  Bei Ihm kommen die eingeschickten Geräte innerhalb 1 1/2 -3 Wochen zurück. Und das ist doch OK. Ob es stimmt kann ich aber erst in den nächsten Wochen bestätigen, da von mir ne Polbrille zur Reparatur dort ist.


----------



## Metz177 (19. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

hi. also mir gehts jetzt nicht darum weil ich eine meiner beiden verkaufen will. aber die quantum boca ist echt der hammer. mein kumpel hat sie sich auch sofort gekauft nachdem er sie ausprobiert hatte bei mir. ich weiß alle labern immer gut über ihre rollen. aber hier mal der text dazu. an der ist alles solide ohne ende. die kurbel kann nur komplett abgeschraubt werden. und die bremsscheiben sind auch aus carbon...echt super hochwertig alles. die ist fast baugleich zur cabo. kennt die niemand?

Nach dem gleichen, auf extreme Leistung ausgerichteten Rollenkonzept der Cabo wurde auch die Boca entwickelt. Alle entscheidenden Neuerungen und technischen Leckerbissen sind in diesem Modell realisiert. z.B. die konkav gefräste Spule, wodurch es den Ingenieuren gelang, das Gewicht der besonders dickwandigen Aluminium-Long Stroke-Spule zu reduzieren. Wie auch bei allen anderen Quantum-Energy-Rollen glänzt die Boca mit dem nach vorne verschobenem Rollenfuß (Foot Forward), wodurch die Rolle im Zusammenspiel mit der Rute besser ausbalanciert ist. Wie die Cabo ist die Boca in vier Größen erhältlich, hinauf bis zur 60er Größe, die wegen Ihres extremen Leistungsvermögens sogar in der leichten Big-Game-Angelei eingesetzt werden wird. Welche Rolle kann das sonst schon von sich behaupten? Technische Daten: 5 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl Dickwandige Aluminium-Long Stroke-Spule, die konkav gefräst ist Unendliche Rücklaufsperre Großflächen-Bremssystem aus keramischen Carbon- Bremsscheiben mit extrem hohem Wärmeableitvermögen gelochte Bremskappe Extra großer, griffiger Kurbelknauf 100% wackelfreie Edelstahl-Kurbel, daher nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System Foot Forward Rollenfuß für bessere Rutenbalance Exklusives TiMag System: wartungsfreier Magnet-Bügelumschlagsystem Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem Nickel-Titanium-Material Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem Rolle komplett salzwasserbeständig Spezial verchromte Antriebsräder Die Boca wird in einer schicken Neoprentasche und mit einem praktischen Multitool geliefert.

also zum spinnen echt super das teil

MfG Adam


----------



## Chrizzi (19. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*



serge7 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaube Dir ja daß das bei Dir so war. Ich fische zufällig eine Twinpower FB und eine Stella FB, die Stella hat eine andere Art der "Kurbelfeststellung" und ist etwas stabiler, das stimmt. Aber auch mit der Twinpower (die ich jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr zumindest 2x die Woche fische) habe ich bisher keinerlei Probleme mit der Kurbel. Da hakt nix...




Das Spiel ist auch nicht weiter schlimm, aber irgendwie stört es doch. Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, willst du doch auch, dass die Tür wirklich zu ist, oder?

Das Haken/Rucken/schwer Laufen muss irgendwie mit dem Inneren der Rolle zusammenhängen, und da bleibt ja eigendlich nur das Walzenlager, weil an der Schnecke/Zahnrad/Wormshaft kann es ja eigendlich nicht liegen. 
An hart gewordenes Rollenfett (Kälte), kann es auch nicht liegen, da es auch im Sommer so war. 

Ich bin gespannt, was die mir erzählen wenn die wieder kommt, vermutlich ist das Problem immernoch da und es hat nur Porto gekostet.

Irgendwie ist das alles aber Off-Topic.

Wie gesagt, Rolle für <100€ = Technium FA + Ersatzteil + 2min Arbeit (+12er Schlüssel + Kreuzschraubendreher)


----------



## Hawwerhase (24. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Hallo,

ich hab mir letztens ne Seido bestellt, aber gleich wieder zurück geschickt weil die sich wie ne Kaffeemühle angehört hat, ausserdem hatte die Kurbel enormes Spiel.
Werde wohl warten bis ich mir die neue Technium (kommt wohl im Dezember) mal genauer anschauen kann oder vielleicht doch ne Daiwa Exceler???
Aber von der Seido würd ich persönlich abraten..kann aber auch nur ein Einzelfall gewesen sein.
Wie darf man das den mit dem fehlenden Ersatzteil oder Gummiring bei der Technium verstehen?

Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## Ghanja (24. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Stollenwerk hat zur Zeit eine Aktion - da gibts die "alte" Technium für 49 EUR.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

Das ist wirklich günstig!

Gleich mal luschern!


----------



## spinner14 (24. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

denkt ihr die twin power ist besser als die stradic


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

@Spinner 14
Ja!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## pêcheur67 (25. November 2007)

*AW: spinnrollen für 100€*

@Hawwerhase:

Scheint kein Einzefall zu sein bei der Seido.
Ich selbst war kurz vor dem Kauf als ich bei meinem Händler  nochmal die Seido befummelte und meinte eine 15€  Rolle in der Hand zu halten, was den Lauf angeht. 
Ist aber nur bei manchen. Der Händler hatte auch schon eine weitere Reklamation eines anderen Kunden in dieser Sache, hat er mir erzählt.
Was solls. Werde nun doch etwas mehr investieren und mir ne Twinpower zulegen.


----------

